# audio art 340.6xe



## carbonz (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a new, in the box, Audio Art Amp. 340.6xe. I need the manual, along with 
technical specs. I don't want to damage it by experimenting. Thanks for any help.
Carbonz


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by carbonz_@Oct 21 2010, 05:19 PM~18872926
> *I have a new, in the box, Audio Art Amp. 340.6xe. I need the manual, along with
> technical specs. I don't want to damage it by experimenting. Thanks for any help.
> Carbonz
> *


GOOGLE IS A MUTHERFUCKER


----------



## carbonz (Oct 21, 2010)

Yea It can be. I saw some old posts about the same amp.
One of the members owns this same amp and I thought 
he might have the manual. I did goole it and it sent me here.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by carbonz_@Oct 21 2010, 06:27 PM~18873351
> *Yea It can be. I saw some old posts about the same amp.
> One of the members owns this same amp and I thought
> he might have the manual. I did goole it and it sent me here.
> *


hahahahah good ole Lay it low. Maybe hit up Ebay, sometimes they have manuals there


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by carbonz_@Oct 21 2010, 06:27 PM~18873351
> *Yea It can be. I saw some old posts about the same amp.
> One of the members owns this same amp and I thought
> he might have the manual. I did goole it and it sent me here.
> *


Everything leads back to the LIL'Z


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Google, and found this:

Audiofart


----------

